# Nuvens altas e médias...



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2009 às 17:10)

É possível chover de nuvens altas ou médias?

Sempre tive essa dúvida...


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 17:56)

Pedro disse:


> É possível chover de nuvens altas ou médias?
> 
> Sempre tive essa dúvida...



ainda ontem tive um aguaceiro fraco na louriceira, com nebulosidade media/alta


----------



## Lousano (17 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

Eu diria que não.


----------



## rozzo (17 Jun 2009 às 23:51)

De nuvens altas é improvável.. Não sei bem um limiar para haver condições de precipitação, deve depender..

Mas de médias claro..
Nestes últimos dias tivemos várias ocasiões de precipitação fraca com nuvens cumuliformes, que a base estava a altitude para serem nuvens médias.. O problema é que normalmente em nuvens com precipitação a níveis relativamente altos, a maior parte da precipitação evapora-se antes de chegar cá a baixo, e só vemos "virga" e sinal no radar, mas nem pinga.. 

Além disso, se formos ver as frentes quentes, a massa nebulosa começa por nuvens altas que se vão tornando cada vez mais baixas, e frequentemente as primeiras pingas caiem de nuvens médias..


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2009 às 23:58)

De núvens altas penso que não seja possível existir queda de precipitação. No entanto, de núvens médias é possível. *Altoestratus Praecipitatio*.






Clouds Online



> Praecipitatio – falling – cloud whose precipitation reaches the ground


The Weather Outlook



> Altostratus clouds can produce very light precipitation. However, the precipitation may be virga, especially in dry places. They are also at a medium altitude, but they can sometimes bring the altitude lower to produce rain and/or snow due to the weight of the cloud. Once the cloud seems to be lower, the sun can no longer be seen.


Wikipédia



> Precipitation (rain, drizzle, snow, ice pellets, hail, etc.) falling from a cloud and reaching the Earth's surface. This supplementary feature (thus named because precipitation appears as an extension of the cloud) is mostly encountered with *Altostratus*, Nimbostratus, Stratocumulus, Stratus, Cumulus and Cumulonimbus.


Eumetcal


----------



## Chingula (18 Jun 2009 às 17:59)

rozzo disse:


> De nuvens altas é improvável.. Não sei bem um limiar para haver condições de precipitação, deve depender..
> 
> Mas de médias claro..
> Nestes últimos dias tivemos várias ocasiões de precipitação fraca com nuvens cumuliformes, que a base estava a altitude para serem nuvens médias.. O problema é que normalmente em nuvens com precipitação a níveis relativamente altos, a maior parte da precipitação evapora-se antes de chegar cá a baixo, e só vemos "virga" e sinal no radar, mas nem pinga..
> ...



A classificação das nuvens por andares, tem de ter em conta a altura da sua base. Quando, essa altura, é inferior a 2 km estamos perante nuvem baixa, estenda-se ou não pelos outros andares, caso de certos cumulos ou nimbostratos.
Nas situações de instabilidade atmosférica, em massa de ar com características tropicais...por vezes acontece, o ar ser muito seco junto à superfície e o nível de condensação ser relativamente elevado...(a natureza não se compadece com as classificações e normas de entendimento feitas pelo homem...) podem os movimentos verticais (essenciais para a ocorrência de precipitação) na nuvem convectiva, ocorrerem acima dos 2.000 mt de altura e pode a precipitação ser virga (caso se evapore na camada de ar seco que atravessa) ou pode atingir o solo como aguaceiro dependendo, nesse caso, da velocidade de queda da precipitação (função dos movimentos descendentes) e do grau de secura da camada de ar que atravessa.
Cada situação será um caso...é a beleza da Meteorologia.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2009 às 21:13)

Lousano disse:


> Eu diria que não.



Não sei porquê.

Eu coloquei a dúvida porque não tinha bem a certeza, mas tinha uma ideia que de médias sim, uma vez que ainda hoje tive vários aguaceiro moderados e até fortes, provenientes de nebulosidade média.

De altas é que acho mt improvável.
Peço a um administrador que se pronuncie!


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2009 às 00:13)

Pedro disse:


> Não sei porquê.
> 
> Eu coloquei a dúvida porque não tinha bem a certeza, mas tinha uma ideia que de médias sim, uma vez que ainda hoje tive vários aguaceiro moderados e até fortes, provenientes de nebulosidade média.
> 
> ...



Foi apenas uma opinião minha.

Mas a tua dúvida já foi esclarecida pelo Gilmet.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2009 às 09:24)

Pedro disse:


> Peço a um administrador que se pronuncie!



Não é necessário quando as respostas dadas pelos restantes membros estão mais que completas e plenamente entendíveis.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 15:03)

vitamos disse:


> Não é necessário quando as respostas dadas pelos restantes membros estão mais que completas e plenamente entendíveis.



OK...
Era só para saber a opinião que eles tinham...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 21:48)

Quais é que são as nuvens altas e médias?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2009 às 22:47)

Pedro disse:


> Quais é que são as nuvens altas e médias?



http://www.inmet.gov.br/html/inform...atlas_nuvens/nuvens_medias/nuvens_medias.html


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 09:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://www.inmet.gov.br/html/inform...atlas_nuvens/nuvens_medias/nuvens_medias.html



OK.Obrigado.

Como se formam as nuvens altas? E as médias?

Até pode ser uma pergunta parva,mas é só para saber...
E pôr aqui este tipo de perguntas e respostas é bom, pois se algum membro tiver dúvidas sobre esta matéria, vem ao tópic e tem toda a informação necessária...


----------

